# mac won't recognize my webcam



## ajjg123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, long time pc user, recently converted to mac (not by choice)

Anyway, I purchased a mac compatible webcam for my iBook g4.  http://www.huehd.com/products/

I'm running mac osx 10.4.11 by the way

So when I plug the webcam into my usb slot, it doesn't light up and nothing happens.  However, when I  run the software that cam with this webcam *called webcam monitor* the webcam will light up and I can see my self inside this monitoring program.

However, when I go to any messenger such as ichat or anything else, it won't pick up the webcam.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you check the troubleshooting guide for your Hue?
http://www.huehd.com/troubleshoot.html
Do you have the iUSBCam software installed? The guide gives you a link to that software, where you can purchase it.


----------



## ajjg123 (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah, i tried the trial software, just think its ridiculous that i would have to pay for software to get my webcam to work with one program


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 7, 2010)

ajjg123 said:


> yeah, i tried the trial software, just think its ridiculous that i would have to pay for software to get my webcam to work with one program


That is an issue that you need to take-up with the person who made the purchase without adequate research.


----------



## ajjg123 (Oct 9, 2010)

If this is the kind of effort and headache that it recquires to do something as simple as streaming webcams, I can see why there are so many more pc users


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 9, 2010)

Your Macintosh is also a PC.
I'm guessing that you mean one that runs Windows - which is a completely different issue, eh?
No real effort involved, outside of some brainpower  and of course, reading the info that came with your webcam, or trying the support site when things don't seem to work (that requires some effort, too, I suppose)
Your Mac requires the additional software to use chat software, etc, and the webcam manufacturers choose not to give it out for free.
Most Macs sold for the last 5 years have built-in web cams, and the additional software is not needed. It only becomes an issue with an older Mac, or for one who chooses to use a third-party cam.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 9, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> ... Your Mac requires the additional software to use chat software, etc, and the webcam manufacturers choose not to give it out for free. ...


This is not the case with HueHD. The company explicitly supports MacOS X. The shipping box includes a software installation CD. Its Mac software can also be downloaded from the company's website. I gather that the OP has installed the Mac software. It seems that he does not know how to select his webcam from within *iChat*.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 9, 2010)

That seems to contradict the troubleshooting page for the HueHD, which tells the user to download the iUSBCam software to use with iChat.
Skype, on the other hand, should see that HueHD, as long as "WebCam Monitor is completely closed". I'm assuming that means to Quit WebCam Monitor. Then close and reopen Skype and the cam should be recognized. Hopefully, ajjg123 will be back to take another look.


----------



## ajjg123 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, ive downloaded the software that came on the cd and no dice.  It doesn't work with any chat program, under any configuration.

skype, ichat, nothing.


----------

